# smudgey pants!



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

here are some recent pics of smudge,,,


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

What a lovely little dog


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

nevenoah said:


> What a lovely little dog


why thankyou,,,


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

awwwwwwwww he is so adorable and a lovely example of the breed! how old is he?


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

ahh bless... hes soooo cute!!!!! they are great pics - keep 'em coming.....

susie and the gang


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

he looks so lovely,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics hes very sweet


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> awwwwwwwww he is so adorable and a lovely example of the breed! how old is he?


thanks for reply hun,,,

he will be 2 years old in september,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics,,lovely little dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> great pics,,lovely little dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


thankyou hunni bun,,,


----------

